# Where should I look?-Vegetable and Beef Wrap recipe



## balibar (Feb 4, 2004)

Hello, everybody

 :?: I've got a packet of wraps, some beef and vegetables. Now all I'm missing is a great recipe. I've tried looking through different sections but can't seem to find wraps in any of them. What do they come under? Or could it be there there aren't any recipes for wraps and I'm on my own? :?


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 4, 2004)

Hi balibar,

What about cutting the beef in thin, thin strips, sauteeing the veggies in some Greek seasoning, adding some feta if you have it - for a Greek wrap!


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Feb 4, 2004)

OR...
Cut the beef as kitchenelf suggests, sautee in oil with garlic, onions, soy sauce and ginger, add the veggies and make an Oriental wrap.


----------



## balibar (Feb 9, 2004)

Thank you for your suggestions. I'll probably try them all because we really love wraps in this family. Someone called Chris very kindly did some research for me and referred me to a website where there are literally dozens of wraps recipes. I tried to thank him three times using the "post reply", but it never works. So, Chris, if you read this, thank you for your research, the website is great.


----------



## ChrisF (Feb 9, 2004)

Here is the Recipe Site, if any one else is interested 

www.recipegoldmine.com

Bilibar, Glad I could be of help.


----------

